# Festplatte durch SSD ersetzen



## ollifreak (16. November 2010)

Hallo,

ich besitze ein HP Pavilion Dv7-1060eg, welches 2 Festplatten mit je 250 GB hat. Nun würde ich gerne eine Festplatte durch eine SSD ersetzen.

Meine Fragen: 
Ist das möglich? 
Und wenn ja, bringt es Geschwindigkeitsvorteile?

Mfg Olli


----------



## kress (16. November 2010)

Geschwindigkeitsvorteil auf jeden Fall, jedoch weiß ich nicht ob man sie so einfach ins Notebook einbauen kann.


----------



## p00nage (16. November 2010)

also ich hab nen macbook pro in 13" hat leider nur 1 platz und da habb ich auch ne ssd rein bringt aufjedenfall was und würd´s wieder machen, und beim großen passen 2 rein also kann man auch ssd und normale kompinieren. Denke geht da auch, ich weis aber nicht ob es dadurch zum Garantieverlust kommt.


----------



## ZeroToxin (16. November 2010)

funzt ohne Probleme.

Und Garantie Verlust isses auch keiner, kann ja sein das dir eine platte abraucht.
Diese müsstest du dann ja auch tauschen.

Vorteile hats mehr als genug, wobei ich die 2. 250iger gegen ne 500er tauschen würde. insofern du den platz brauchst. wenn nich, dann lass die 250iger drin und knall einfach ne SSD dazu


----------



## p00nage (16. November 2010)

ZeroToxin schrieb:


> funzt ohne Probleme.
> 
> Und Garantie Verlust isses auch keiner, kann ja sein das dir eine platte abraucht.
> Diese müsstest du dann ja auch tauschen.
> ...



Naja wer sagt das mans selbst ersetzen darf, ich wäre bei so garantiefragen immer vorsichtig


----------



## ZeroToxin (17. November 2010)

Nachdem im normalfall kein "Waranty void if Seal is broken" Aufkleber an den Stellen draufklebt wo ich die HDDs aufmachen kann hat sich die Frage auch schon erledigt.

Festplatten haben einfach ne begrenzte Lebensdauer und müssen ohne Garantieverlust ausgetauscht werden können.

wennde dich nich traust das zu machen, geh in den shop wo du das teil herhast, sollen dies machen.

kannst aber auch einfach mal dem hersteller ne mail schicken wie das mit der garantie aussieht.

bin mir zu 100% sicher, dass es da keine probleme gibt.


----------



## ollifreak (17. November 2010)

Vielen Danke für die informativen Antworten 
Wegen der Garantie, die ist sowieso schon abgelaufen^^


Habt ihr eine Empfehlung welche ich einbauen könnte?
64 GB würden schon reichen.

Danke nochmals!

Mfg Olli


----------

